# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Got mine today - First Impressions

## JCrump

(Originally posted in New Matter Updates)

 Originally Posted by *JCrump in New Matter Updates*  

1:00 PM:  Mine was delivered by DHL about an hour ago.  It's going to be a long afternoon before I can get home and unbox.


 			 		 	 9:00 PM:  And now is about 8 hrs later.  After a delicious dinner, I set  about unboxing.  It was really packaged beautifully and was very easy to  setup.  

During first connection, my pc (Win 10) didn't see the MOD-t, so I used the FAQ (http://support.newmatter.com/custome...e-installation) and got it going.  

Things were smooth for a while, but during calibration, the build table  moved very noisily through the x-axis for several minutes.  Sounded like  it was crushing rocks.  I was about to unplug to save it from eating  itself when it settled in. 

I had it start the test print of the NM logo.  It wiped off the nozzle  on the right side, but some extruded filament strung into the print.  I  picked out what was loose and let it keep going.  At 27%, the print  broke loose from the print bed.  I moved the piece out of the way so the  nozzle kept extruding into space because the head had moved up about 2  mm (the thickness of the print).  I pressed the front panel button and  it stopped extruding and the head raised up.

There is a rough spot on the bottom of the print, probably where the  original extraneous filament was laying on the print bed when it started  printing.  I think that is why it broke loose.

As I write this, the nozzle is staying hot (202C) and the fan is running  full out.  I finally tried to resume, but the nozzle was still 2 mm up  in the air.  I finally had to unplug power to get it to stop trying to  resume.  It is now quiet.

I think I'll call it night and work on it again tomorrow.

----------


## drewdsu42

> (Originally posted in New Matter Updates)
> 
>  Originally Posted by *JCrump in New Matter Updates*  
> 
> 1:00 PM:  Mine was delivered by DHL about an hour ago.  It's going to be a long afternoon before I can get home and unbox.
> 
> 
>                             9:00 PM:  And now is about 8 hrs later.  After a delicious dinner, I set  about unboxing.  It was really packaged beautifully and was very easy to  setup.  
> 
> ...



i just got mine. went through the setup process with out a hitch. as soon as i started the test print also noticed the head is sitting too high above the build plate.. therefore it refuses to print anything properly. sounds like the same issue as you.

----------


## JCrump

> i just got mine. went through the setup process with out a hitch. as soon as i started the test print also noticed the head is sitting too high above the build plate.. therefore it refuses to print anything properly. sounds like the same issue as you.


Actually, the head was above the print bed only because I had remove the partial print and then tried to resume. Kind of stupid on my part.

----------


## JCrump

Second impression:
Second test print worked like a charm. New Matter replied saying that if I leave the clear enclosure off (which I had done) the space can be too cool and cause problems with the print not adhering to the bed. So from now on I keep the lid on. 

They also said that the louder than expected calibration routine was probably due to the bed being slightly crooked on the rods. Got the second print I got it on straight and it was much quieter. 

At the beginning of the second print when it "wipes its nose" on the side of the bed, it still strung a very fine line of filament to the print area and it stick under the print.  Is this normal?

----------


## drewdsu42

> Actually, the head was above the print bed only because I had remove the partial print and then tried to resume. Kind of stupid on my part.


I had 4 failed test prints before mine started behaving. Now I have 2 100% successful prints.. And I'm notlw printing an stl file that I uploaded.. 

So far so good... But there are an awful lot of supports...
Gonna be a pain to remove... 
http://imgur.com/a/Hcn1q

Also my print bed is starting to warp a bit.. Made the extruder head get stuck and now I have some permanently indented marks on the build plate from the head

----------


## Duck

Damn that is a beautiful looking machine.  Way better than the M3D.

----------


## drewdsu42

> Damn that is a beautiful looking machine.  Way better than the M3D.


they are beautiful for a 3d printer

----------


## NewMatter

> At the beginning of the second print when it "wipes its nose" on the side of the bed, it still strung a very fine line of filament to the print area and it stick under the print.  Is this normal?


This is normal - for now. As we fine tune the process, this thin line from the side of the plate to the print area will be eliminated.

----------


## jamesarm97

So taking a peek at the printer and Myself and "Jetguy" have to give the NewMatter team a thumbs up on their design work and attention to detail. The parts are pretty high quality and that cooling fan is super duper. Question on the "Filament out sensor", is that used yet by the firmware? I did a test and cut the filament during a print and it didn't really do anything but the print finished with about 4 inches of filament left so I don't know if it waits a little more or if the sensor isn't used during the printing process (The sensor where the filament is loaded at the base of the unit). Also give a thumbs up to the consumer protection on the extruder heater (thermal runaway / cutoff sensor). This has become an increasing debate on 3d printers. Can't wait to see what improvements come in the firmware and the ability to have more control over the slicing process (or local slicing).

----------


## KMToydarian

I am very impressed so far as well.
New Matter responded very promptly to a comment I left on Indiegogo about software features...
"Hi Kraig! We're working as fast as we can to get a number of features  implemented, one of them being an on/off supports feature. Thanks so  much for your patience!"

Once we can configure support material, and maybe temperature, it will be awesome.
There are a few things to improve in the web slicer interface.  The scaling and rotation I am not too clear on.  I can only seem to do adjustments in large angles.  SO uploading my own files might not be 100% predictable yet.  

I actually like the calibration method, but I am a little concerned about the "wipe" the nozzle does.  I am having a hard time completely removing that thin scraping of filament, and it performs that function in the same place each time, so I'm afraid after a while it might interfere somehow.

But the printer is really beautiful.  I got the white one.

----------


## Feign

> Question on the "Filament out sensor", is that used yet by the firmware?


This is just anecdotal evidence from my filament running out in the middle of a big print yesterday, but no.

----------


## jamesarm97

Ok. Thanks for confirming that. Hopefully they will implement that and pause the print. They should also implement push notifications or something. I start an upload and forget to go press the button thinking it will start automatically.

----------


## jamesarm97

Same here, it took awhile this morning to get the wipe off. It was stuck really good. We need local slicing profiles and better cloud slicing options.




> I actually like the calibration method, but I am a little concerned about the "wipe" the nozzle does.  I am having a hard time completely removing that thin scraping of filament, and it performs that function in the same place each time, so I'm afraid after a while it might interfere somehow.
> 
> But the printer is really beautiful.  I got the white one.

----------


## hsus

For a thorough unboxing gallery check out http://pjcimino.blogspot.com/2015/10...d-printer.html

----------


## jamesarm97

Looks like Mr Ashwell will be getting his printer today  :Wink:  I don't know how my cell# got attached to the DHL updates but someone will be having fun soon.

----------


## KMToydarian

I got a DHL notice this week too.  Thought it was a remanant from my delivered printer, but it was a different name.  Then got a text, it couldn't be delivered.  I am going to contact New Matter about it.  SOmeone is missing on their printer, and it might need a signature, so it could be sent back if they aren't home.

----------


## NewMatter

> I got a DHL notice this week too.  Thought it was a remanant from my delivered printer, but it was a different name.  Then got a text, it couldn't be delivered.  I am going to contact New Matter about it.  SOmeone is missing on their printer, and it might need a signature, so it could be sent back if they aren't home.


Hi, can you please email us at hello@newmatter.com so we can get the shipping details from you? Thank you for your assistance!

----------


## 3dpat

Jumping in with an email sent out by New Matter yesterday:




> *Firmware 0.5.0: Filament Sensor*
> 
> Hello MOD-t users!
> 
> With this latest firmware release, 0.5.0, we are turning on the filament presence detector on the filament entry port of the MOD-t. Doing so will allow the MOD-t to notify the user when filament has run out in the middle of a print job and will pause the print job to allow new filament to be loaded. When the MOD-t detects the lack of filament, it will continue to print for a few minutes so it uses up some of the remaining filament. It will stop with enough filament left so it’s still easy to unload the remnant filament and then you can reload a fresh spool of filament and resume printing the current job.
> 
> We are planning on implementing new warning screens on the store and desktop application in the near future. However, we wanted to implement the fix immediately as it has been impacting normal use of the MOD-t. If you notice that your MOD-t has paused on its own with this new firmware update,* please follow the below instructions*:
> 
> *• Step 1:* Check to see if your filament snapped or ran out
> ...





> Ok. Thanks for confirming that. Hopefully they will implement that and pause the print. They should also implement push notifications or something. I start an upload and forget to go press the button thinking it will start automatically.


I know what you mean... while it would be nice, I think they're intending for an end user to do a quick "nothing looks out of place" glance by having to press the physical button to initiate printing.

----------

